# Isaiah 19--Egypt, Assyria, and Israel



## Skyler (Mar 27, 2009)

I was reading Isaiah 19 this morning and was somewhat puzzled by the last few verses of Isaiah 19:



Isaiah 19 NIV said:


> 18 In that day five cities in Egypt will speak the language of Canaan and swear allegiance to the LORD Almighty. One of them will be called the City of Destruction. *
> 
> 19 In that day there will be an altar to the LORD in the heart of Egypt, and a monument to the LORD at its border. 20 It will be a sign and witness to the LORD Almighty in the land of Egypt. When they cry out to the LORD because of their oppressors, he will send them a savior and defender, and he will rescue them. 21 So the LORD will make himself known to the Egyptians, and in that day they will acknowledge the LORD. They will worship with sacrifices and grain offerings; they will make vows to the LORD and keep them. 22 The LORD will strike Egypt with a plague; he will strike them and heal them. They will turn to the LORD, and he will respond to their pleas and heal them.
> 
> 23 In that day there will be a highway from Egypt to Assyria. The Assyrians will go to Egypt and the Egyptians to Assyria. The Egyptians and Assyrians will worship together. 24 In that day Israel will be the third, along with Egypt and Assyria, a blessing on the earth. 25 The LORD Almighty will bless them, saying, "Blessed be Egypt my people, Assyria my handiwork, and Israel my inheritance."*


*

Is this a messianic prophecy relating to the inclusion of the Gentiles under the new covenant, or is it something else? What were the "five cities" that swore allegiance to God? What is the "City of Destruction"? And, finally, what is the highway symbolic of?(I'm assuming it's not a literal highway as Tim LaHaye would suggest.)

Thanks!*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 29, 2009)

I understand the passage is messianic. Most of it is symbolic imagery. That includes "5 cities" and the "highway." Highways are roads that unite. Egypt was the enemy to the south, Assyria (in Isaiah's day) was the enemy empire to the north, Israel sandwiched between them.

A highway that unites goes with a central altar and worship that unites. It is a message of religious harmony--not of diversity of devotion, but of unity in the Messiah.


----------



## YXU (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand this to be a millenial theme, which is yet future. Uniformity of religon and worship is prophesized.


----------



## DonP (Apr 17, 2009)

In the temporal the next chapter seems to expand or explain it partially


----------



## DonP (Apr 17, 2009)

And a highway shall be there; and a road,
And it shall be called *the Highway of Holiness.*
The unclean shall not pass over it,
But it shall be for others.
Whoever walks the road, although a fool,
Shall not go astray.

(Isaiah 35:8)


----------



## YXU (Apr 17, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> And a highway shall be there; and a road,
> And it shall be called *the Highway of Holiness.*
> The unclean shall not pass over it,
> But it shall be for others.
> ...



I take this to be a millenial theme also, and Chapter 34 which is the gathering of nations to war, is the same thing as Ezekiel Chapter 38 and many other OT prophecies where the nations are to be gathered to war against the saints, and then followed by prosperity of the church. (Zechariah 14, Ezekiel 40-48, Revelation 16, 20)


----------

